# Bidet seats and cross connection...



## dugansz (Mar 29, 2015)

Jim, Master plumber from Wisconsin here, 
Has anyone here had a problem with bidet seats as a cross connection issue (like Toto or the cheaper ones on Amazon) I was asked to put one in a nursing home but thought this sure has to be a cross connection with the wand sticking down in the bowl? NON continuous Backsiphonage and sewer is high hazard, right? I didn't want to put it in and told them i would be back in a few days. Toto complies with ASME A112.18.1/CSA B125.1 “Plumbing Supply Fittings” any help would be appreciated, Getting no help from local and state, thanks Jim


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

dugansz said:


> Jim, Master plumber from Wisconsin here,
> Has anyone here had a problem with bidet seats as a cross connection issue (like Toto or the cheaper ones on Amazon) I was asked to put one in a nursing home but thought this sure has to be a cross connection with the wand sticking down in the bowl? NON continuous Backsiphonage and sewer is high hazard, right? I didn't want to put it in and told them i would be back in a few days. Toto complies with ASME A112.18.1/CSA B125.1 “Plumbing Supply Fittings” any help would be appreciated, Getting no help from local and state, thanks Jim





His other identical post: https://www.plumbingzone.com/f2/bidet-seats-85138/#post1217648


1st, please don't double post, just pic a spot and post once. Either way we will see it and if it's wrong an admin can move it.


As tango has mentioned several times, he refuses to install bidet seats as almost all of them aren't properly approved or approved at all.


That said, if it's a toto it's probably okay. Have you tried calling/emailing toto? I would think given how large they are that they would have gone through the proper processes and will tell you how to properly install it.


Or you could just install some vacuum breakers. I know many bidets have 1/2" fittings like you would find on a shower head so you could use two Zurn Z7000-Vb fittings.


https://www.faucet.com/zurn-z7000-vb-n-a-vacuum-breaker-for-1-2-wall-hose/f2907630



Or you could install some hard piped vacuum breakers like the Zurn 59520004.


https://www.kullysupply.com/zurn-59520004-vacuum-breaker-assy-rc-1-2-npsm-x-1-2-npsm



Personally I might use two wolverine brass sillcocks on the wall with two standard hose fitting vacuum breakers and a 3/4" female ght x 1/2" fpt adapter followed by a 1/2"mptx3/8" compression adapter. Sounds a bit convoluted but if it doesn't work out then they are just left with two normal, commercial, sillcocks on the wall which have a lockshield stem allowing the handles to be removed for use with a square key. And if the vacuum breakers wear out they are easy to replace with a very common part.



https://www.plumbmaster.com/wolverine-brass-50259-1-2-fip-finale-red-brass-lawn-faucet-with-flange-chrome-satin/p/50259


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

Those type VB's for that use would not be approved in Illinois. Not a high enough safety rating. Have not looked up the specs for a Bidet in a while.


Most similar I can think of would be an aspirator in funeral parlor pre area. You may have an atmospheric in line with no control valve after the VB, mounted 7' above the floor. The control valve would be flush or wall mounted below at hand height and before the VB


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dugansz said:


> Jim, Master plumber from Wisconsin here,
> Has anyone here had a problem with bidet seats as a cross connection issue (like Toto or the cheaper ones on Amazon) I was asked to put one in a nursing home but thought this sure has to be a cross connection with the wand sticking down in the bowl? NON continuous Backsiphonage and sewer is high hazard, right? I didn't want to put it in and told them i would be back in a few days. Toto complies with ASME A112.18.1/CSA B125.1 “Plumbing Supply Fittings” any help would be appreciated, Getting no help from local and state, thanks Jim





wow..9 posts in almost 5 years..is the only time you post is to get info? and not belong to a group and help others out?:smile:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> wow..9 posts in almost 5 years..is the only time you post is to get info? and not belong to a group and help others out?:smile:


Wow I hadn't noticed, another guy who is just a vampire. I'm deleting my previous reply.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

When it comes to bidet seats with a built in wand that comes out and sprays and goes back in then if it is an approved product from a name brand I would not have a problem putting it in. 

Sent from my BLN-L24 using Tapatalk


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dugansz said:


> Jim, Master plumber from Wisconsin here,
> Has anyone here had a problem with bidet seats as a cross connection issue (like Toto or the cheaper ones on Amazon) I was asked to put one in a nursing home but thought this sure has to be a cross connection with the wand sticking down in the bowl? NON continuous Backsiphonage and sewer is high hazard, right? I didn't want to put it in and told them i would be back in a few days. Toto complies with ASME A112.18.1/CSA B125.1 “Plumbing Supply Fittings” any help would be appreciated, Getting no help from local and state, thanks Jim



just have the customer squat over the kitchen sink and use the sprayer from the sink, its protected against backflow( no pun intended, well maybe) and your problem solved...:vs_laugh:


----------



## dugansz (Mar 29, 2015)

*Wow, check this out*

https://www.brondell.com/cleanspa-luxury-hand-held-bidet/


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dugansz said:


> https://www.brondell.com/cleanspa-luxury-hand-held-bidet/





I have seen that a while back, if you like COLD water wake up its fine....probably has some cheap backflow built into it....
and you thought my kitchen sink comment was off the wall....:wink:


----------



## Plumbus (Aug 4, 2008)

From Toto's washlet website page:
Meets or exceeds ASME A112.19.2/CSA B45.1
• Certifications: IAPMO(cUPC), EPA Watersense, State
of Massachusetts, City of Los Angeles, and others
• Code compliance: UPC, IPC, NSPC, NPC Canada,

That may not satisfy all of the US (or Canada), but it does cover a big chunk.


----------



## justme (Jul 4, 2012)

GAN said:


> Those type VB's for that use would not be approved in Illinois. Not a high enough safety rating. Have not looked up the specs for a Bidet in a while.
> 
> 
> Most similar I can think of would be an aspirator in funeral parlor pre area. You may have an atmospheric in line with no control valve after the VB, mounted 7' above the floor. The control valve would be flush or wall mounted below at hand height and before the VB





If it's not a testable backflow do you ever know that it is really safe and working properly:no::no:?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

justme said:


> If it's not a testable backflow do you ever know that it is really safe and working properly:no::no:?



whats a little ecoli in the water among friends...:vs_laugh:
or when the kitchen water starts tasting like $hit...


----------



## GAN (Jul 10, 2012)

justme said:


> If it's not a testable backflow do you ever know that it is really safe and working properly:no::no:?


Absolutely, don't you have your set of X-Ray glasses and mind reading helmet. Geez, that's a second year thing. :biggrin:


----------



## canuck92 (Apr 1, 2016)

Not a fan of these products either, not sure if is csa appoved since there no air gap on the seat types. 
Last week i was at a customers house he wanted to swap is toilet an use his old hand held bedit but he bought that american standard toilet where all hardware is hiddin in the toilet including the supply for the fill valve so i couldnt put the butt wand on it. Wasnt too happy so he said ill go guy another toilet what do you recomed " i said just get somthing normal" lol past few weeks iv been seeing these products where companies are just re desiging the wheel.
Anyways bought a toilet with two flappers havent seen that yet but got his butt spray wand hooked up for him. 
Sorry for any spelling in here...my sleeping pills are kicking in lol


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

canuck92 said:


> Not a fan of these products either, not sure if is csa appoved since there no air gap on the seat types.
> Last week i was at a customers house he wanted to swap is toilet an use his old hand held bedit but he bought that american standard toilet where all hardware is hiddin in the toilet including the supply for the fill valve so i couldnt put the butt wand on it. Wasnt too happy so he said ill go guy another toilet what do you recomed " i said just get somthing normal" lol past few weeks iv been seeing these products where companies are just re desiging the wheel.
> Anyways bought a toilet with two flappers havent seen that yet but got his butt spray wand hooked up for him.
> Sorry for any spelling in here...my sleeping pills are kicking in lol







I had to re-set the stupidest toto toilets a couple weeks back. They are the precursor to the ones you put on top of those plastic contraptions. Instead of that plastic thing all of that was porcelain and integrated into the toilet. Which means when you set the toilet you have no bolt holes to look through to line everything up. I had to set the toilet without a new seal, make pencil marks on the floor, and then set it on a new seal.


Also, you had to remove the tank to change the fill valve.












.


----------

